
Feedbacks for website - pentasec
Hi guys,<p>URL : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;waasup.net&#x2F;<p>We have launched a website security service for open beta. Get website security for free, and provide us some brutal feedbacks.<p>This is account for demo: ID : swlee@waasup.net PW : tlzbflxl12<p>How would you improve my website? What needs to change? Appreciate the help!
======
jqm
Looks interesting.

But how does this protect against traffic pointed at ip address rather than
domain name?

Which is what I assume most automated scripts searching for lose wordpress
installs for instance would use.

------
krapp
How exactly does this block SQL injection and XSS if my site is vulnerable to
those to begin with? (it's not but let's say it was..)

------
pentasec
@abhishekit We have patented technology for web security. You know, cloudflare
has low-grade security as compared with their CDN technology.

------
pentasec
This is another account for demo : demo@waasup.net PW:tlzbflxl12

------
abhishekit
Is it similar to cloudflare whats the difference basically?

